
Ask HN: How did you switch to mobile-phone free lifestyle? - skbohra123
Those who don&#x27;t own a mobile phone or who don&#x27;t use it regularly, how did you manage to switch to mobile phone free lifestyle? How do you manage your day to day life, do you feel alienated? Please share your tips and tricks for those of us who want to take the plunge.
======
TheVinous
I turned off all the unnecessary notification like Twitter, Facebook,
Messenger... etc. both on my computer and smartphone, I only check them when I
have a little spared time to do so. They started to disturb me and actually
they didn't help to keep the flow at all :)

It's still not completely mobile-phone free, but now I'm absolutely okay with
the amount of my smartphone usage time.

------
PeachPlum
Switched to a candybar - calls & texts only, survived.

Then switched that off. Signed up for a paid (payg) SIP account so I could
still make calls. I'm rarely out of range of a computer.

I've had to switch back to candybar though, when I changed daytime location
because the wifi is HTTP/S only :( and the SIP won't work.

One of the things was to start carrying pen & paper again, and a camera!

